# jpeg: comprimieren und größe ändern!



## maho15 (14. Juli 2002)

Ich möchte mit VB von jpg die größe ändern und komprimieren.
Gibt es da ein ocx?

ich bin auf: Intel® JPEG Library gestoßen.
Kapier es aber nicht so. hat da jemand ein beispiel, wo
genau das geschieht was ich nacher mit dem jpg machen will?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. Juli 2002)

ich könnte dich jetzt ja auf die suchfunktion aufmerksam machen... aber in diesem fall hätte auch einfaches runterscrollen schon gereicht. 

http://tutorials.de/showthread.php?threadid=19305


----------



## maho15 (14. Juli 2002)

JA, den Post hab ich auch gesehen!

Doch dort ist auf Seiten verlinkt wo beschrieben ist wie man aus Bitmap's Jpeg's macht. Ich möchte aber eigentlich eine jpg datei öffnen, deren compression verändern und die auflösung und wieder als jpg speichern.


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. Juli 2002)

http://www.planet-source-code.com/vb/scripts/ShowCode.asp?txtCodeId=10293&lngWId=1
http://www.planet-source-code.com/vb/scripts/ShowCode.asp?txtCodeId=14105&lngWId=1


----------

